# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs  شرح موقع yahoo finance للتحليل الأساسى للشركات  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## طاهرالمصرى

*الحمد لله الذى بنعمته تتم الصالحات
و الصلاة و السلام على خاتم الأنبياء و المرسلين ، محمد بن عبدالله الصادق الأمين و على آله و صحبه أجمعين
و بعد 
فإن أكبر عقبة تقابلنا للوقوف على موقف الشركات ماليا ، و أخبارها و خططها ، و كل ما من شأنه أن يؤثر على وضعها المالى ، و بالتالى ينعكس على قرارات المستثمرين إقبالا عليها أو إدبارا عنها.
و هذا كله يندرج تحت علوم التحليل المالى و الأساسى للشركات
و المعلومة فى هذا المجال مهمة جدا ، و الحصول عليها هدف كل المحللين و المستثمرين حتى يكون الاستثثمار فيها مبنى على أسس ليمة و تحليل صحيح.
و إن من أهم المواقع التى تقدم هذه الخدمة فى صورة بيانات و معلومات كاملة عن الشركات و تفصيل ممتاز لكل حركة و سكنة داخل الشركة.
لذلك فسوف أسرد هذا الشرح البسيط لمكونات نوافذ بيانات الشركات التى يعرضها موقع YAHOO FINANCE محاولا تسليط الضوء على الأمورالأكثر إلحاحا فى هذه البيانات.
سائلا الله تعالى التوفيق لى و لجميع من يقرأ هذا الموضوع 
و الآن مع الشرح: 
أولا نذهب للموقع بالضغط على هذا الرابط http://finance.yahoo.com/ 
ثانيا : نعيش مع الصور التى تشرح القوائم  
1- نافذة الموقع الرئيسية و إدخال اسم الشركة:    هناك أكثر من طريقة للحصول على أسماء الشركات فى حالة غذا كنت تبحث عن أفضل شركة لتسثمر فيها أو كنت تعلم القطاع و تريد أفضل الشركات فيه أو المؤشر و هكذا و هذه يمكن الوصول إليها من نافذة القطاعات و تقوم بالبحث عن الصناعات داخل القطاع و من ثم الشركة التى ترى أن بياناتها الأولية ممتازة بالنسبة لاختياراتك
هنا تجد قائمة القطاعات  http://biz.yahoo.com/p/s_conameu.html  
و أريحك و أقول لك إن أفضل القطاعات : Technology, Basic Materials, Services, Healthcare
هذا ما أفضله و أفضلها التكنولوجيا 
أنا اخترت قطاع التكنولوجيا   
هذه النوافذ تستخدم فى أمور أخرى لكن أنا نزلتها حتى لا نهملها عند اختيار الشركات و القطاعات على الأقل للمبتدئين
بعد اختيار القطاع و ظهور نافذة الصناعة لم يتبقى إلا اختيار الصناعة
انا اخترت صناعة Diversified Communication Services (ملحوظة: هذا مجرد مثال)
فتظهر لنا نافذة الصناعة
و بها قائمة بكل الشركات المدرجة فى هذه الصناعة  
لم يتبقى سوى اختيار الشركة: و هذا أمر يخضع لمعايير كثيرة سوف أسرد لها موضوع يشرح معايير اختيار الشركات بالتفصيل إن شاء الله 
ثم الضغط على اسم الشركة (أنا اخترت شركة Vonage Holdings Corporation (VG)) (ملحوظة: هذا مجرد مثال)
بمجرد الضغط على اسم الشركة تظهر نفس النافذة التى حصلنا عليها فى أول نافذة من الموقع الرئيسى عندما كتبنا اسم الشركة فى خانة البحث.
هذه نافذة بروفايل الشركة Profile  
نبدأ مع القوائم الجانبية لنافذة الشركة:  
القوائم حسب ترتيب الأرقام كالتالى: 
1- حطتها بالغلط مالها لازمة مجرد إشارة مرجعية 
2- ملخص يعرض معلومات عن الشركة و أحجام التداول و الأرباح .. إلخ و سوف نتناولها بالتفصيل إن شاء الله.
3- إضافة جديدة من ياهو _لاتهتم بها.
4- تعرض الخيارات (الأوبشن) المتاحة على سهم الشركة.
5- الأسعار التاريخية للسهم و يمكن التحكم فى مدة العرض كما نحب.
6- تعرض خرائط التدفق (تشارت) للسهم ، مفهومة عدى ..
7 و 8 و 9 تعرض الشارتات بطرق مختلفة و تحكمات مختلفة.
10- الأخبار و البيانات الخاصة بالشركة.
11- أهم الأخبار التى تخص الشركة.
12- تعرض مقالات مدونة عن الشركة.
13- تعرض الأحداث المرتقبة الخاصة بالشركة كتوزيع الأرباح و غيرها.
14- رسائل بعض المتابعين للسهم فيها آراءهم و ملاحظاتهم- غير مهمة.
15- كسابقتها - و كلها أدوات يقصد منها إظهار توجهات الجمهور على السهم.
16- تعرض معلومات الشركة.
17- بروفايل الشركة و يتضمن معلومات مهمة كعدد الموظفين و القطاع و النشاط و غيرها.
18- إحصائيات مختلفة عن السهم.
19- تعرض الإفصاحات الخاصة بالشركة و التى تم رفعها لهيئة سوق المال.
20- قائمة بالشركات المنافسة.
21- الصناعة التى ينتمى لها نشاط الشركة.
22- مكونات المؤشر التابع له الشركة.
23- يعرض تحليلات للسهم.
24- آراء المحللين فى السهم من حيث الصعود أو الهبوط و وضع الشركة و غيرها.
25- هذه توقعات المحللين للأرباح الربع سنوية و السنوية و العام القادم.
26- تعرض أبحاث المحللين عن الشركة و نتائجها.
27- تقييم حالة المحللين و توقعاتهم للشركة.
28- تعرض بيانات و معلومات عن ملاك الشركة.
29- كبار ملاك الأسهم فى الشركة.
30- يعرض عمليات البيع و الشراء للسهم من مجلس الإدارة و الموظفين و كبار الملاك.
31- الموظفين الذين يملكون أسهما فى الشركة.
32- تعرض الماليات الخاصة بالشركة.
33- تعرض حالة أو قائمة الدخل.
34- الميزانية العامة للشركة.
35- التدفقات النقدية للشركة. 
هذا عرض سريع لقوائم موقع YAHOO FINANCE يليه إن شاء الله وقفة مفصلة مع كل قائمة مهمة لشغلنا على السهم ، و ليس كل القوائم لأن كثير منها معلوماتى غير مهم أكثر منه مالى أو مهم  خالص تحياتى
طاهر مرسى*

----------


## طاهرالمصرى

*تعرض نافذة ( Summery ) ملخصا يوميا عن حالة السهم كحجم التداول و الأرباح و مواعيد الاستحقاق و غيرها .....    نافذة Summary 
1- سعر الإغلاق السابق.
2- سعر الافتتاح.
3- سعر الطلب.
4- سعر العرض.
5- سعر السهم المستهدف خلال عام.
6- تذبذب السهم ، و يوضح الخطورة على السهم.
7- ميعاد توزيع الأرباح التالى.
8- النطاق اليومى لتذبذب السعر.
9- نطاق التذبذب فى السعر خلال 53 أسبوع (سنة).
10- حجم التداول.
11- متوسط حجم التداول فى 3 شهور.
12- القيمة السوقية للشركة.
13- مكرر الأرباح لـ12 شهر (سنة ماضية).
14- ربح السهم الواحد حسب نتائج آخر سنة.
15- توزيع الأرباح و تاريخ الاستحقاق. 
انتهى
و سننتقل لقائمة أخرى إن شاء الله
لا تتعجلوا الشرح فهناك شروحات مطولة لكل القوائم إن شاء الله
فقط نستعرض النوافذ و القوائم حتى ننتهى ثم نبدأ بالشرح و وضع الخلاصة   خالص تحياتى
طاهر مرسى*

----------


## طاهرالمصرى

نستعرض النافذة الخاصة بقائمة بروفايل Profile  
1- معلومات اسم الشركة و عنوانها و أرقام تليفوناتها.
2- معلومات المؤشر الاقتصادى الذى تنتمى إليه الشركة (Index membership) و القطاع (Sector) و الصناعة (Industry) و عدد العاملين بدام كامل (Full time employees) ، و ستلاحظ الفرق بين الشركات المحترمة و غيرها فى عرض هذه البيانات و قوة و ضعف الشركة من خلال نظرة سريعة على البروفايل ، فالشركات القوية معلوماتها واضحة و عدد العاملين كبير و الشركات الضعيفة ستجد بعض هذه  البيانات غير موجودة N/A
3- ملخص عن أعمال و نشاط الشركة ، و يمكنك من خلالها معرفة ما إذا كان نشاط الشركى فى المحرمات أو المباحات من حيث الشرعية ، و قوتها و منافساتها من خلال عدد فروعها و خططها المستقبيلية.
4- معلومات المواقع الإليكترونية الخاصة بالشركة و الصفحة الرئيسية للموقع ، و يمكنك الرجوع إليه للتأكد من معلومة أو شائعة عن الشركة و معرفة أخبارها و انشطتها الحالية و المستقبلية بما يفيدك فى معرفة قوة و ضعف الشركة.
5- معلومات عن تقييم أداء السهم بالمقارنة مع المؤشر و الصناعة الذين ينتمى إليهما ، و هى لمحات سريعة مفيدة تظهر فوة الشركة أو ضعفها بالنسبة للصناعة و القطاع ، و هناك مواقع أخرى فيها معلومات أكثر تفصيلا سنتطرق إليها إن شاء الله مع الشرح و التفصيل.
6- معلومات عن المرتبات و ما يتقاضاه المدراء و الموظفون التنفيذيون بالشركة مقدرة بالألف دولار K أو بالمليون دولار M ، و أهم شئ فى الجدول كلمة Pay و تعنى ما يتقاضاه فى السنة من رواتب و عمولات و Exercised و تعنى ممارساته على الأسهم. 
انتهت القائمة بحمد الله خالص تحياتى
طاهر مرسى

----------


## طاهرالمصرى

وهذه القائمة (Key Statistics) تعتبر من أهم القوائم فى الموقع ، و لذلك سيكون أغلب شغلنا على الأسهم معها. 
و سنأخذ كل جدول فى القائمة بشئ من الشرح البسيط مبدئيا
و نبدأ مع الجدول Valuation Measures كما نرى فى الصورة:  
و هو خاص بتقييم السهم و أدائه بالنسبة للأرباح.
1- القيمة الاسمية للسهم (Market Cap (Intraday
2- القيمة السوقية الحقيقية للشركة Enterprise Value ، و كما نلاحظ توقيت تقدير القيمة فى التاريخ المدرج بجوارها.
3- مكرر الأرباح Trailing P/E لآخر 12 شهر ، حيث ttm تعنى trailing twelve month
4- مكرر الأرباح المتوقع حسب سعر اليوم بأرباح السنة القادمة Forward P/E حيث fye تعنى Fiscal Year End أى حسب السنة المالية المنتهية فى 31 ديسمبر 2013 كما فى المثال.
5- حساب نسبة نمو السهم بالمقارنة مع نمو الأرباح PEG Ratio و كلما قلت النسبة عن 1 كلما قويت فرصة الاستثمار فى هذا السهم نظرا لارتفاع نسبة نمو الأرباح مقارنة مع سعر السهم ، و هو يحسب هذا التوقع بناء على التوقع لفترة زمنية معينة ماضية و تكتب بين قوسين كما نلاحظ.
6- ناتج قسمة سعر السهم على المبيعات Price/Sales و تستخدم لقياس الأرباح التى تحققها الشركات و الشركات التى لا تحقق أرباحا.
7- واقعية سعر السهم Price/Book من خلال قسمة سعر السهم السوقى على قيمته الدفترية ، و كلما قلت النسبة كانت قيمة السعر السوقى قريبة من القيمة الدفترية.
8- ناتج قسمة القيمة الفعلية على العائد Enterprise Value/Revenue.
9- ناتج قسمة القيمة الفعلية للشركة على الدخل قبل خصم الضرائب و الفوائد و الاستهلاك Enterprise Value/EBITDA حيث EBITDA اختصار لـ Earning Befor Interest, Taxes and Depreciation Accumulated أى الأرباح قبل خصم الفوائد و الضرائب و الاستهلاك المتراكم. 
بقى أن أقول إن حسن قراءتك للبيانات التى يوفرها موقع YAHOO FINANCE عن الشركات سيجعل نظرتك لتجارة الأسهم و الأوبشن شيئا مختلفا.
خاصة و أنك ستدخل على السهم بعد دراسة تحليلية محترمة قائمة على بيانات دقيقة و رؤية شاملة لوضع الشركة و تحركات السهم و أدائه سابقا و لا حقا كما يتوقعه المحللون. 
إن شاء الله سنكمل باقى الجداول فى قائمة KEY STATISTICS بالتسلسل حتى ننتهى منها و  من باقى القوائم التى يوفرها الموقع.  خالص تحياتى
طاهر مرسى

----------


## طاهرالمصرى

فى هذه الجدول أو القائمة Financial Highlights يتم تسليط الضوء على الوضع المالى للشركة  أما عن مكونات هذه القائمة فهى كما بالصورة:    1- Fiscal Year السنة المالية للشركة  2- Fiscal Year Ends و تشير لنهاية السنة المالية للشركة و هى هنا تشير إلى التاريخ 30 ديسمبر كما بالصورة.  3- Most Recent Quarter و يشير إلى آخر ربع تم عرض بيانات الشركة المالية له و نلاحظ وجود هذا الاختصار mrq و هو يشير لـ Most Recent Quarter.  Profitability -4 و تعرض بيانات الربحية للشركة.  5- Profit Margin و يعرض هامش الربح للسنة المالية المنقضية ttm  يعنى trailing twelve month أى حسب آر 12 شهر.  6- Operating Margin و تعرض الأرباح التشغيلية لآخر سنة.  7- Management Effectiveness تعرض كفاءة و فعالية إدارة الشركة.  8- Return on Assets العائد على الأصول لآخر.  9- Return on Equity العائد على حقوق الملكية.  10- Income Statement قائمة الدخل (حالة دخل الشركة).  11- Revenue الدخل من المبيعات و الاستثمارات (الإيرادات).  12- Revenue Per Share  العائد على السهم الواحد.  13- Qtrly Revenue Growth نمو العائدات فى ربع سنة و yoy اختصار year over year و تعنى من سنة لسنة.  14- Gross Profit  الربح الإجمالى بعد خصم تكاليف المبيعات و هو ير الربح الصافى كما سيأتى.  15- EBITDA الأرباح قبل خصم الفوائد و الضرائب و الاستهلاك.  16- Net Income Avl to Common صافى الدخل بعد خصم جميع التكاليف و الضرائب و الفوائد للأسهم.  17- Diluted EPS الربح للسهم الواحد (و الربح للسهم حال قيام الشركة بطرح أسهم جديدة أو توزيع أسهم) و هو ناتج قسمة صافى الأرباح على عدد الأسهم.  18- Qtrly Earnings Growth نسة نمو الأرباح فى الربع السنوى.  19- Balance Sheet الميزانية العامة للشركة.  20- Total Cash إجمالى النقد mrq أى حسب نتائج آخر ربع أعلنت عنه الشركة.  21- Total Cash Per Share نصيب كل سهم من النقد الذى تملكه الشركة.  22- Total Debt إجمالى ديون الشركة.  23- Total Debt/Equity إجمالى الدين على حقوق الملكية.  24- Current Ratio ناتج قسمة الأصول الجارية على الخصوم الجارية و يوضح قدرة الشركة على القيام بالتزاماتها.  25- Book Value Per Share القيمة الدفترية للسهم.  26- Cash Flow Statement قائمة التدفقات النقدية.  27- Operating Cash Flow التدفق النقدى المشغل أو العامل.  28- Levered Free Cash Flow التدفق النقدى الحر المتاح غير المستثمر.   انتهى  عرضنا التالى سيكون لقائمة Trading Information  الخاصة بعرض بيانات تداول السهم إن شاء الله.   تحياتى  طاهر مرسى

----------


## طاهرالمصرى

قائمة Trading Information تعرض معلومات التداول المهمة على السهم.  
1- Stock Price History تاريخ سعر السهم.
2- Beta هى نسبة تحرك السهم إلى حركة السوق ، فإذا كانت القيمة 1 فيعنى أن نسبة تحرك السهم متطابقة مع نسبة تحرك السوق 1:1 ، أما لو كان تالنسبة أقل فهذا يعنى أن نسبة تحرك السهم أقل من نسبة تحرك السوق ، و العكس ، و الصفر يعنى لا يوجد أى تأثير ، و القيمة السالبة تعنى التحرك عكس السوق و يعرفها البعض بتذبذب السهم.
3- 52Week Chang نسبة التغير فى حركة السهم خلال سنة (الارتفاع و الانخفاض).
4- S&P500 52-Week Change نسبة التغير فى المؤشر خلال سنة.
5- 52Week high أعلى سعر حققه السهم خلال سنة فى التاريخ كذا....
6- 52Week Low أدنى سعر حققه السهم خلال سنة فى التاريخ كذا ....
7- 50Day Moving Average قيمة المتوسط المتحرك لخمسين يوما.
8- 200Day Moving Average قيمة المتوسط المتحرك لمائتى يوم.
9- Share Statistics إحصائيات السهم.
10- Avg Vol 10 day متوسط حجم التداول فى 3 شهور.
11- Avg Vol 10 Day متوسط حجم التداول فى 10 أيام.
12- Shares Outstanding عدد أسهم الشركة.
13- Float الأسهم المتداولة فى السوق.
14- Held by Insiders % نسبة التملك من داخل الشركة (موظفوا الشركة و الإدارة ....).
15- Held by Institution % نسبة تملك المؤسسات و كبار المستثمرين.
16- Shares Short عدد الأسهم المباعة مسبقا.
17- Short Ratio تبين عدد الأيام اللازمة لتغطية البيع المسبق من قبل البائعين.
18- Short % of Float نسبة الأسهم المباعة مسبقا شورت إلى عدد الأسهم المتداولة فى السوق.
19- Shares short -prior month الأسهم المباعة مسبقا قبل شهر.
20- Dividends & Splits  توزيع الأرباح و التقسيمات.
21- Forward Annual Dividend Rate نسبة الأرباح المتوقع توزيعها هذه السنة.
22- Forward Annual Dividend Yield نسبة الأرباح أو العائد المتوقع من السهم.
23- Trailing Annual Dividend Rate نسبة الأرباح الموزعة فى السنة.
24- Trailing Annual Dividend Yield نسبة العائد على السهم فى السنة.
25- 5Years Average Dividend Yield متوسط الأرباح الموزعة فى الخمس سنوات السابقة.
26- Payout Ratio نسبة ما تم توزيعه من أرباح إلى أرباح الشركة.
27- Dividend Date تاريخ توزيع الأرباح.
28- Ex-Dividend Date تاريخ الاستحقاق (و يقصد به التاريخ الذى بالشراء قبله يستحق المشترى فى توزيع الرباح).
29- Last Split Factor -new per old نوع آخر تقسيم قامت به الشركة.
30- Last Split Date تاريخ آخر تقسيم - و يشير لتاريخ بدء العمل وفقا لهذا التقسيم. 
انتهت قائمة Trading Information
و إن شاء الله سنستكمل سويا استعراض باقى القوائم المهمة فى موقع ياهو فاينانس Yahoo Finance  بالترتيب حتى ننتهى منها و نستفيد منها فى تحليل الشركات أساسيا و ماليا بشكل جيد يساعدنا فى اتخاذ القرار الصائب فى التداول.  تحياتى
طاهر مرسى

----------


## المعمر

موضوع اكثر من رائع .. 
اشكرك عليه من اعماق قلبي

----------


## طاهرالمصرى

> موضوع اكثر من رائع .. 
> اشكرك عليه من اعماق قلبي

  جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aflah

سلام عليكم 
اشكرك اخي بس 
وين تكمله الموضوع ؟؟

----------


## أبوسلطان

للرفع ..  نرجو من متبرع  ان يحفظ  لنا الاموضوع على ملف pdf ليسهل  طباعته  جزاكم الله خير

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> للرفع ..  نرجو من متبرع  ان يحفظ  لنا الاموضوع على ملف pdf ليسهل  طباعته  جزاكم الله خير

 طلباتك اوامر اخي الفاضل ابوسلطان  
ان شاء الله اليوم يكون جاهز ومنسق في ملف بي دي اف

----------


## أبوسلطان

ما يآمر عليك عدو ولا ظالم اسأل الله عز وجل ان يرفع قدركك في الدنيا والاخره 

> طلباتك اوامر اخي الفاضل ابوسلطان  
> ان شاء الله اليوم يكون جاهز ومنسق في ملف بي دي اف

----------


## رانيا وجدي

تفضل اخي ابو سلطان مرفق  
مرفق الملف

----------


## د/مصطفى

:Asvc:  شكرا على الشرح الرائع

----------


## MonsterFx

> تفضل اخي ابو سلطان مرفق  
> مرفق الملف

 ملف Pdf لايشتغل أستادة !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> ملف Pdf لايشتغل أستادة !!!!!!!!!!!

 جربته الان ويعمل بشكل جيد .
جرب نزله مرة اخرى وان شاء الله يعمل معك

----------

